# No shame in my game



## old folks (Sep 27, 2006)

I would like to see somebody do a video on how to use each lathe tool properly and what cut each tool is used for. Thank You


----------



## Mudder (Sep 27, 2006)

In the mean timr check out some of these:

http://www.turnwood.net/videos.html


----------



## old folks (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />In the mean timr check out some of these:
> 
> http://www.turnwood.net/videos.html



Thank you Mudder, I like them.


----------



## Probie (Sep 27, 2006)

great videos... did not know of site before... thx


----------

